# Lucky & Cookies babies



## lperry82

*Baby 1*


















*Baby 2*


















*Baby 3*


















*Baby 4*


















*Baby 5*


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

OMG THEY ARE SO CUTE! I forget, are you keeping any?


----------



## xoxsarahxox

wow they grow so fast! Theyre adorable


----------



## lperry82

Hopefully just the one but my bf has other ideas


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

You can persuade him! How can he not? Look at those faces.


----------



## lperry82

I know they are so cute


----------



## steven.c

Aww there adorable. Can't wait for mine! I'm so impatient lol


----------



## birdlover4life

Wait, which baby are you keeping??


----------



## lperry82

I let the bf decide lol who ever he falls for the most lol


----------



## birdlover4life

Aww!!! The lutino is so cute


----------



## MeanneyFids

theyre looking good!


----------



## Buggy

They are so cute!!!!!!! I have 5 babies at the same age.Bbaby 2 wing feathers look plucked.


----------



## lperry82

I will keep an eye on parents if they are plucking them

Where is the plucking buggy


----------



## roxy culver

They're so precious...I don't see any plucking on baby two, it just looks like his pins are barely breaking the surface!


----------



## lperry82

I checked them and they seem fine


----------



## geenz

Aw cute little babies!


----------



## 4birdsNC

Really cute babies... I have 5 right now.. one alomost 3 weeks all the way to a new hatchling (Not from the same parents). They look healthy... I would keep the lutino.


----------



## 4birdsNC

When is Taco gona have babies? If it would help you be able to keep two babies I could take Taco off your hands.... LOL (Taco's #1 Fan)


----------



## lperry82

Ha ha i might breed her soon


----------



## This'll Do

Oh squee! Those are some beautiful chicks. Your pair seems to be doing a great job. Fine, robust babies.


----------



## lperry82

They have been excellent parents to them, especially its their first time too


----------



## Hadley

Ohh how cute  baby 1 looks so very cute with his little beedy eyes


----------



## lperry82

Ha ha yeh they are so cute


----------



## Hadley

lperry82 said:


> Ha ha yeh they are so cute


I love watching them grow up  it's pretty exciting


----------



## beckins

I havent been on the forum as much in the last few weeks or so as ive had exams-cant believe they had babies  Those babies are SOO adorable!! Makes me want some! Hehe im sure when squeaks grows up hes gonna be chatting up our sausage n ill be tempted for babies! I would want to keep all of them though  lol Seems like youve been doing a great job helping them hatch  hope you get to keep one


----------



## lperry82

aww thanks  i hope so too lol


----------



## 4birdsNC

We want more pictures.... How the babies doing?


----------



## Belinda

Awwwwww! so very adorable I've missed out on so much. they are very cute xoxo.


----------



## lperry82

*Ok more pics for you*  

*Baby 2 with Baby 1 at the back*









*Baby 4*









*Baby 3*









*Baby 3 and 4*









*Baby 1 and 2*









*Baby 5*









*Baby 1,2 and 5*









*Baby 4*


----------



## This'll Do

Awww Lindsey they are absolutely beautiful. Nice and chunky. Turning from dinosaurs into birds right before your eyes! Well, little #5 still has the dinosaur thing going, :lol:.

#4 is such a cutie. Don't we all love those bright red eyes and teeny yellow crest.

Has your SO fallen in love yet? Gonna get to keep one?


----------



## lperry82

I have fallen in love with them which is going to kill me when they leave 
I do want to keep one but my boyfriend tells me no and i have 7 already, im working on it though


----------



## Hadley

They are so cute  i want them all:lol:

Just one more to open his eyes  How old are they now?


----------



## lperry82

All of them have their eyes open just 4 and 5 are mostly sleeping where others are staying awake a bit longer

They are 19,18,16,14 and 12 days old now


----------



## Hadley

lperry82 said:


> All of them have their eyes open just 4 and 5 are mostly sleeping where others are staying awake a bit longer
> 
> They are 19,18,16,14 and 12 days old now


aww that's great. It doesn't seem that long since they hatched, time sure flies


----------



## lperry82

It really does they have grown so fast


----------



## Woodstock

oh man are they sweet! I love their little tiel feather crests forming.


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Aww looks like your lutino could be a lutino pearl would be nice if it was they are so pretty all of them but i have a heart for lutinos and pearls!


----------



## lperry82

According to the virtual breeder it says she will be a lutino pearl


----------



## Belinda

Keep the lutino pearl! You can have your own little Arnella! (without the diva attitude I hope!)


----------



## lperry82

Belinda i find her the most cry baby out of the 5 ha ha its the pearl (2nd baby) to have an attitude she takes after cookie lol


----------



## Kristian

Nice pictures of the chicks.  You dont have a favorite chick in this clutch?


----------



## Belinda

Arnie was a crier too... cried and cried for scritches... now she doesn't want them from me!


----------



## lperry82

Does all of them my favorite count lol most of them walk over and look at me and the face says it all can i have a cuddle and scritches


----------



## Conurekidd

Haha. I know that face lol haha


----------



## Kristian

That's nice that their like that. Hopefully they stay very friendly like that.


----------



## lperry82

Im sure they will


----------



## Belinda

What are your plans for selling them? You should make yourself a website


----------



## lperry82

I already have homes for them


----------



## Belinda

Oh gee wow that was quick!


----------



## Mentha

I am in love with the little lutino  so cute


----------



## lperry82

I will take more pics of them later as they are feathering out more and i can see the pearls on the lutino.
I think baby 5 is a pearl like baby 2 but im not sure


----------



## AlexJohhn

it's very small I love a stable bird these birds are very hard to keep and to secure, I had a pet which I used to feed with some little bite cookies and It was very good and used to chew that all.


----------

